# Replacing vehicles and weapons info



## Kitanna (12 Dec 2003)

I was wondering if anyone had any info on some vehicles/weapons/equipment that the CF is replacing or removing and how it might affect the responsibilities to the UN and to Canadian soldiers? Thanks! As much as possible is great appreciated!     

Random Plug:  http://members.cox.net/impunity/endofworld.swf  - Majorly hilarious!


----------



## Kitanna (13 Dec 2003)

wow... no one has anything?


----------



## L/MCpl_Argyll_ Kurrgan (13 Dec 2003)

The Iltis is being replaced by the Mercedes-Benz G-Wagon.  Which is supposed to be a more capable vehicle.  The reserves are getting Milverado‘s.  So now we‘ll look like Al-Queda Canadian Contingency.  The only thing that might effect our respondsibilities is training everyone on the new vehicle.  (Milverado‘s will not see oversea‘s service..."supposedly".)


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (13 Dec 2003)

Ya lets get more vehicles instead of have one genaric vehicle for the jeep/light truck role.  I have also heard that Recce (infantry) may get Brutes or Humvees because they are losing their Coyotes.  Either way we should have one good all-around multi-purpose light truck for jeep and light truck roles.  One set of parts, one set of training for the mechanics and drivers etc.


----------



## stukirkpatrick (13 Dec 2003)

> As much as possible is great appreciated!


Ask and ye shall receive...

 http://www.sfu.ca/casr/101.htm 

most up-to-date info on Canadian military technology and equipment that I know of.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (13 Dec 2003)

Also in some cases erroneous


----------



## JasonH (13 Dec 2003)

I don‘t know why we don‘t pick up some humvee‘s, those thing‘s are tough liddle buggers.







The end result of a mine strike in an uparmored hmmv all 5 walked away


----------



## Infanteer (13 Dec 2003)

What type of mine did that Humvee hit?


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (13 Dec 2003)

An anti-pers mine can disable a light veh.  Any anti-tank mine will do that kind of damage.  The real problem comes when they start stacking them.


----------



## Jeff Boomhouwer (13 Dec 2003)

Probably the sameone that iltis hit in Afganistan. I was in Meaford last weekend and I saw a few of those "milverados" in the veh compound. Put a 50 mount on the back and you recce guys will blend in perfectly with the technicals your looking for!!


----------



## Korus (13 Dec 2003)

Hah! you‘d have to paint them bright red first...

oh were they......


----------



## Slim (14 Dec 2003)

> Originally posted by Kirkpatrick S J E:
> [qb]
> 
> 
> ...


I really enjoyed the site...Good post.


----------



## Kitanna (14 Dec 2003)

Umm.. not that I like the Navy a whole lot but do you guys have any info on the other two elements? possibly? please? ^_^


----------



## L/MCpl_Argyll_ Kurrgan (14 Dec 2003)

The navy is getting aircraft carriers with F/A-18E Super Hornets and the airforce is getting attack choppers and F/A-22 Raptors and F/A-35‘s.

pffffffffffftttt...in my wet dreams.  :fifty:    :gunner:


----------



## Jeff Boomhouwer (14 Dec 2003)

I was surprised they were painted olive and not cadpad. The CF will release them to their designated units first,then re issue in the proper colour scheme, just like our jackets wind, pants, and those fish gutter combat snow pants.


----------



## L/MCpl_Argyll_ Kurrgan (14 Dec 2003)

Aren‘t the current CF-18‘s being painted in the new CADPAT (Sky) scheme?


----------



## Korus (14 Dec 2003)

Don‘t give them any ideas...


----------



## Jeff Boomhouwer (14 Dec 2003)

That really depends on how much over budget they can go and if the paint and labour is located in le belle de provence!


----------



## Da_man (14 Dec 2003)

Humvees! Humvees! Humvees! Humvees!


----------



## Kitanna (14 Dec 2003)

they better not paint the F-18‘s in cadpat! ugh... death...


----------



## NMPeters (15 Dec 2003)

"I was wondering if anyone had any info on some vehicles/weapons/equipment that the CF is replacing or removing and how it might affect the responsibilities to the UN and to Canadian soldiers?"

Is this a school project or something that you‘re trying to get information on?


----------



## Jeff Boomhouwer (15 Dec 2003)

Shhhhh, don‘t tell her she could be Al Qaeda.


----------



## Kitanna (15 Dec 2003)

ugh..yes school be evil but I found some, thanks anywayz!


----------



## LMcL (18 Dec 2003)

I‘m a Yank civilian who is looking for info about Canadian weapons. I was wondering...
...Is the C3 just the term for the current Parker Hale or were there earlier models?
...What was the C-4? I can‘t find information on it anywhere.
...Was the C-5 the M1919A4 tripod-mounted MMG or was it the M1919A6 LMG with the bipod and stock?


----------



## L/MCpl_Argyll_ Kurrgan (18 Dec 2003)

The C-4 is think is a Gas Mask.  The C3A1 is a Parker Hale with a new stock.  The C-5 was tripod mounted.  But guys in the Reserves used to buy kits from the US to convert them into LMG standard.


----------



## LMcL (18 Dec 2003)

Thanks Argyll_Kurrgan; that cleared a lot of stuff up for me. However, I think the C4 Gasmask is like the C1 SMG: it was just the Nth model adopted of piece of equipment. (Now you know why I‘m having a hard time figuring out the system!) I can‘t find info on the C4 weapon on the internet anywhere!


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (18 Dec 2003)

I thought the C5 was a knife?


----------



## L/MCpl_Argyll_ Kurrgan (18 Dec 2003)

C5 is both. Its a knife and the GPMG used before the C6.  There are also 2 C3‘s.  The Sniper Rifle and the 105 mm Howitzer.  There are three C1‘s.  The C1(A1) Rifle (FN FAL) the C1 105 mm Howitzer and the C1 SMG (Sterling).  Also there is the C2 Light Support version of the FN FAL that was used before the C9 and the C2 Sight used in conjuntion with the C6 in the SF role and the Mortars.  Pretty dumb to have 2 things with the same designation.  But hey, that was back in the 50‘s when they were named.   

 :fifty:    :gunner:


----------



## stukirkpatrick (18 Dec 2003)

Don‘t forget another desig piece of kit... the old Leo C1 MBT


----------



## Danjanou (18 Dec 2003)

Actually the old GPMG, the M1919A4 tripod-mounted MMG was orginally designated C1 too. 

IIRC it was the old .30 cal converted to 7.62mm 
(new barrel, some other minor tweaks)and to be honest rather prone to misfeeds and jamming probably because of the calibre conversion. I actually remember seeing some that if the original markings could be bemieved were built in the 1940‘s.

Most were refitted in the 1980‘s with correction in the mechanism to deal with the problems noted. headspacing and timing became a little easier to do as well. There was also a new lined barrel that in theory was easier to clean too. The "new" GPMG was redesignated C5


----------



## Kitanna (18 Dec 2003)

Don‘t ask me... >.<


----------



## LMcL (20 Dec 2003)

I was wondering...did the Canadian Army ever use the BREN gun in the postwar years? 
The British Army‘s conversions to 7.62mm were either done in Canada or used Canadian-made Nationalist China contract 7.92mm Mauser-chambered receivers altered to fire 7.62mm NATO.


----------



## LMcL (20 Dec 2003)

I was wondering...
>When was the C3 rifle introduced?

>Before the introduction of the C3 rifle, did the Canadian Army use any other sniper weapon? Did it have a special designation?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (20 Dec 2003)

> Originally posted by Lammergier:
> [qb] I was wondering...
> >When was the C3 rifle introduced?
> 
> >Before the introduction of the C3 rifle, did the Canadian Army use any other sniper weapon? Did it have a special designation? [/qb]


According to this site the C3 was introduced in the 70s.
 http://www2.sfu.ca/casr/101-c3a1.htm 

With regard to your BREN gun question I know we used them in Korea and they were probably phased out the same time we got the FNC1 and C2.


----------



## LMcL (20 Dec 2003)

Then what was the C4 weapon?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (20 Dec 2003)

maybe there never was one...


----------



## L/MCpl_Argyll_ Kurrgan (21 Dec 2003)

C4 was probably never used incase people got it confused with the plastic explosive.  Wait a minute.  Explosives are a weapon...and its designated C4....so therefore we do have a weapon designated C4.  There‘s your crazy logic answer. 

 :fifty:    :gunner:


----------



## Kitanna (22 Dec 2003)

So.. many... numbers.. and letters.. @_@


----------



## leopard11 (22 Dec 2003)

maybe this will help:
Small arms poster of the CF
 http://www.eme421.com/misc/Poster2.pdf


----------

